

Finally the millipede you’ve always wanted - edouardb
https://github.com/getmillipede/millipede-python

======
rockyluke
It's live on
[http://millipede.io/?size=42&comment=Welcome](http://millipede.io/?size=42&comment=Welcome)!

~~~
edouardb
Omg!

